# We made another bench



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Helped a friend take down a really nice bed he had. I took it for the wood. All nice solid stuff. So a friend and I made it into a nice bench


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks. I already have it covered in stuff. Haha


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## CRUSADER (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Bench.


----------

